# 2013 Sentra BT streaming options



## toozie21 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just picked up my first Nissan (a 2013 Sentra SV), and it has Bluetooth, but not BT audio streaming. i tried looking around, but what options do I have to tie in my Android phone into my system? Currently, I am connecting the BT (in case I get a call), and then streaming my music through the AUX port (which isn't great as I have to turn the volume way up). I tried plugging into the USB port thinking that even though it said iPod, it might work for audio, but no dice. 

Is there any other workarounds that people have (I tried googling it, but have only come up with others asking similar questions, and no good answers (which I fear is the actual answer)....


----------

